# Why a Christmas tree is better than a women



## D_Brady (Dec 14, 2004)

not meant to offend.

Why A Christmas Tree Is Better Than A Women?

A Christmas tree doesn't care how many other Christmas trees you have
had in the past.
Christmas trees don't get mad if you use exotic electrical devices.
A Christmas tree doesn't care if you have an artificial one in the
closet.
A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you break one of its balls.
You can feel a Christmas tree before you take it home.
A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you look up underneath it.
When you are done with a Christmas tree you can throw it on the curb
and have it hauled away.
A Christmas tree doesn't get jealous around other Christmas trees.
A Christmas tree doesn't care if you watch football all day.
A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you tie it up and throw it in the
back of your pickup truck


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

So you prefer a Christmas tree for company?   TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

> A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you break one of its balls.


Uhh... news flash... if it had balls... it wasn't a woman, okay? 


> So you prefer a Christmas tree for company?   TW


Tell ya what TW, He can _have_ the tree... I'll take a (single ...available) woman for Christmas (or should that beeee... *X*-mas? :uhyeah: :idunno: )


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 14, 2004)

the truth be known I voted to skip on a tree this year,Katgurl organized against me and I lost that one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> the truth be known I voted to skip on a tree this year,Katgurl organized against me and I lost that one.


Well, guess there won't be any presents under your tree this year huh?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Uhh... news flash... if it had balls... it wasn't a woman, okay?


 :lol::lol::lol::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

Funny, MACaver...my tree doesn't have balls....actually doesn't have anything on it except mini white lights. Should be decorating it as I type but as the days go on, getting fond of just having it like that. After thirty years of ornaments, no waaay can we get those all on and it looks so cluttered.

Hey you know what people do around here...they have TWO trees, one for upstairs and one for downstairs...and they start in October! Or possibly keep them up all year like they do the outdoor lights!  Makes me weary to think of it. TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

Ya, my sister-in-law has ornaments from her grand-mother and great grand-mother and she tends to decorate a tree til there's almost no branches showing.  Still she manages to make it look attractive.
Personally, I prefer the simple trees. One color lights and mebbe tinsel. 

One year a caving roomie of mine and I decorated a tree using various pieces of caving gear. Webbing (flat-rope) for garland, carabiners and ascending pieces (see MACaver thread) for ornaments, cut six inches off the bottom of cotton candy (paper) cones for stalactites and one of my spare head-lamps with a christmas light stuck through it (in lieu of the regular bulb) for the *ahem* star on top.  Ya had to be a caver to appreciate it. 
We got a pic SOMEWHERE... just a question of finding it.  :wah: Hope it's not lost forever.


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Uhh... news flash... if it had balls... it wasn't a woman, okay?




Oooooppps missed that one, I must have been drinking that night :idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> .
> We got a pic SOMEWHERE... just a question of finding it.  :wah: Hope it's not lost forever.



Yeah, find it ...that would be interesting. That would make a great Christmas card from you. Our master finally decorated for Christmas at the dojang after many years.  He does a white tree with colored belts and tops of trophy ornaments and medals past. TW


----------

